# thoughts about MEGASQUIRT



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

What do you guys think about MEGASQUIRT? Im thinking about getting a GA16 and putting a megasquirt to work with it.
It will also be working with a t25 blowing between 7 and 10 psi, what about this configuration?
Now i have a E16s running 10psi and its running fine, but i love the idea of programing the ecu to do what i want or need. The carburated setup is running very good, havent gone to a dyno but the B13 makes 0 - 60 in 8.4s, and gives me a fuel economy of 12km with 1 litre in highway and 8 in city. So now im about to get my hands on some cash and im thinking of the setup i mentioned.

thanks
Diego :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i had it on my turbo sr20 and didnt like it at all...tuning was too hard to an average guy like me. i ditched it


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i had it on my turbo sr20 and didnt like it at all...tuning was too hard to an average guy like me. i ditched it


Why did you find it hard to tune? Cant you plug a computer and tune it that way?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dburone said:


> Why did you find it hard to tune? Cant you plug a computer and tune it that way?



yes, but make sure the laptop you are using has a 9 pin connector on the back....


but its just hard to make base maps and stuff...find others who have tuned it ans see whats up


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yes, but make sure the laptop you are using has a 9 pin connector on the back....


You mean a serial port? If it only has USB you should be able to use a USB ->serial converter.

Anyway, if you have the time and you're willing to put in the effort I say why not try it. I'd probably try it myself if mine wasnt my daily driver. 

Here's a guy who says he has a GA16 turbo running a megasquirt, you could try to get in touch with him.

http://msefi.com/viewtopic.php?p=34334&sid=4dbcf704e0ae8a1ef5a3e9f90061b250


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I have spent my last year tuning my carburated turbo E16s, and i think that should be harder than this since everything is tuned with mecanical things invented by me.
A serial port is quit common around here, my laptop has both, Serial and USB and as amindab says, you could use an adapter.
Other than that, any difficulties? I feel im up to the task, but just wanted to know if their are any surprises since i live in Uruguay and i should buy this in USA.
I think that if it works and i dont find any limitations by Megasquirt, i think its a perfect system, letting you tune the car better than with a piggyback or reprogramming the ecu, because you can tune it day by day with the reality of your engine.
Does Measquirt lack of any control system that a stock ecu has? Maybe things like start fuel enrichment or things like that?

Thanks a lot for your ideas!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dburone said:


> Why did you find it hard to tune? Cant you plug a computer and tune it that way?



dude, it's not that simple. You've got to set it up for the exact sensors and systems on the car, the number of teeth on the crank timing gear, etc.

I don't think you've really looked into the megasquirt much in terms of what's required to make it work on any specific vehicle.

Unless you're already car saavy and know a ton about the entire system of the car, I wouldn't give MS a second thought.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

aminidab said:


> You mean a serial port? If it only has USB you should be able to use a USB ->serial converter.
> 
> Anyway, if you have the time and you're willing to put in the effort I say why not try it. I'd probably try it myself if mine wasnt my daily driver.
> 
> ...


THANKS for that link, i've been looking for someone who has this on the ga. he only has two posts though, hope he is still around.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> dude, it's not that simple. You've got to set it up for the exact sensors and systems on the car, the number of teeth on the crank timing gear, etc.
> 
> I don't think you've really looked into the megasquirt much in terms of what's required to make it work on any specific vehicle.
> 
> Unless you're already car saavy and know a ton about the entire system of the car, I wouldn't give MS a second thought.


Im trying to learn about the system, learn about people who already used MS.
But you cant be so negative about everything, you already told me months ago that my carburated turbo setupo wouldnt work, and its working well for almost a complete year and 12.000kms. And right now its running better than ever since all the time spent tuning things is paying back. Now im about to sell a Jeep i have and im starting to think about a Ga16 qith a manual tranny and programable injection, but my current setup is working great, and if i dont change the engine i will change the tranny and im sure that will be a good change in performance.
Things arent always easy or plug and play, but that doesnt mean there not a good way or even better way to go.


----------

